

Ask HN: What is a fair hourly rate split btw consultant and consulting company? - goodgoblin

Hi Folks,
Looking at a consulting gig and right now I am being presented with a 70/30 split.  I've heard of much higher splits from others, but the consulting company is crying no mas.  Am I getting a fair shake here?  Its only my 2nd time consulting, and I definately got jobbed the last go-round.  Was hoping people on here were in the know and could share what they believe constitutes an accurate and fair rate split.<p>Thx.
======
icey
Which way is the split going? You're a little unclear here.

A 60/40 split, with the consultant taking 40% is standard fare in many
markets, but I have heard it's often less favorable in NYC, Boston, DC and the
Silicon Valley. I have never consulted for a firm in any of these locations,
so I can't provide an answer.

If you're talking about a 70/30 split with you taking 30%, I would say it
mostly depends on whether or not the 30% is adequate for you personally.

If you're talking about a 70/30 split with you taking 70%, you would be _very_
hard-pressed to find a more favorable split.

~~~
goodgoblin
Thanks for the info - I am taking 70% of the split, thought before I take the
gig I was thinking of trying to extend it to 85%. I am also a little surprised
that consulting companies get 60% of the hourly rate a consultant is billed at
- that is mind boggling to me.

------
goodgoblin
Here is a link on the subject:
<http://www.javalobby.org/java/forums/t19707.html>

